# Ducato 2.8 tdi / 2.8 idtD



## longhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

What is the Difference between a 2.8 tdi and a 2.8 idtD, I would be gratefull for any advice, 

THANK YOU


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I could say a capitol D but I won't :lol: :lol: 

To be honest I am not sure, but my guess would be a slightly different fuel injection system.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi

2.8Tdi was a pre common rail version 100bhp
2.8Jtd was I think 2002 onwards and 127bhp

Try Wikipidia and type jtd

Ian


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The later JTD is ECU controlled and therefore chippable the earlier iTD isnt


----------

